# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Raimondi MR177

## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

_​_​Grua a tore Raimondi MR 177 Segundo mano - estado muy bueno AÑO 2005 - Capacidad de carga 8 toneladas - flecha 55 metros - altura 43.7 metros - del primero mano ha servido para 4 yardas Interesados llamar al 993 281030 - mandan correo a globaldeliveryconcept@gmail.com para ficha tecnica

----------

